

Facebook’s iPad App Is Finally Here. Yes, For Real This Time. - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/10/facebooks-ipad-app-is-finally-here-yes-for-real-this-time/

======
kposehn
The binary on the App Store is still iPhone only and their official page links
to the iPhone version. Looks like there is a little snafu...

~~~
kposehn
Sorted now - the binary is updated for both platforms.

------
bborud
so does it address the iPad's biggest shortcoming? (multiple users)

------
featherless
Yay!

------
knarf55
And it's awesome :)

